# how to determine which radio my car has?



## cbsmith513 (Mar 2, 2010)

can anyone give me some advice on figuring out which radio my 05 max has? its a stupid question but im installing a pair of subs and would like to know


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Do you see the name "Bose" anywhere on the faceplate?


----------



## cbsmith513 (Mar 2, 2010)

no so i take it as it has the nissan sound system thank you


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes sir, you are correct. Good luck with the sub install!


----------

